# After a year of waiting: first pics of my IR M3



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Wunderbar, Imola Ed!

We're all happy for you, as well as 99% of us are jealous, too!

Imola is an awesome color. Good call my friend!

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> *...in-d-haus now gets to experience the same wait soon! *


Thanks Rip!!! (and he's my "friend?) Gonna place the order Sat morning. First the salesman is busy delivering the E65 now he's off the next few days.
Shees!

Well Ed, is it worth the wait?


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Ed,

One word: *BEAUTIFUL!* Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## pixelated (Dec 31, 2001)

WOW! That car is GORGEOUS! :yikes: Congrats Imola Ed! :thumb:


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> Thanks Rip!!! (and he's my "friend?) Gonna place the order Sat morning. First the salesman is busy delivering the E65 now he's off the next few days.
> Shees!
> ...


Absolutely! It's like a completely different animal. My 325 was a car. This is a MACHINE. I remember the feeling of getting in my e36 M3 and it was the same. Only this bad boy has some serious power. It's a wonder the diff doesn't go flying off the car with the torque this thing has.

It sounds simply amazing. I don't even want to listen to the radio.

:yikes:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Imola Ed said:


> *It sounds simply amazing. I don't even want to listen to the radio.
> 
> :yikes: *


Glad to see I'm not the only one...


----------



## punkman79 (Feb 23, 2002)

:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: 

i hate you imola. hehe... just kidding. congrats!!

one day i will go up the bmw food chain and get myself an M. 
and do NOT de-badge. I would be way too proud to have an M in the back. bmw should make jeans with an M badge on the right butt cheek....:lmao:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

punkman79 said:


> *I would be way too proud to have an M in the back. bmw should make jeans with an M badge on the right butt cheek....:lmao: *


:lmao: :thumb:

You could always retrofit the badge onto your existing jeans!


----------



## Cabriolet (Apr 7, 2002)

Beautiful car and a nice color choice. Expect to get tickets just standing still with "give me a ticket red" and an M3.:thumb:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Outstanding! I like the Imola red even more than the bright red (which is also very hot!) :thumb:


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Sweet. How do you park it in a public parking lot and walk away? I’m too obsessive with my car so I would drive myself crazy with a ride like that.


----------



## toniarae (Jan 7, 2002)

Beautiful car!!! Red is one of my favorite colors-nice choice!!! Have fun and congratulations.


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

*that is so ugly.*

disguisting. U should hand it over to me. i am doing u a favor by presenting this opp. to you.

Imola red is nice color-really grows on u. It's not like the red they have. totally different.

LIL Raja


----------

